# Mikrofon Wert ******



## thelighter2 (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

Mein Onkel hat einen ganz alten Neumann u87 (MADE IN WESTERN GERMANY) der gerade auf XLR umgebaut wird und voll Funktionsfähig ist.
Wie viel ist das Teil wert, was meint ihr ?

MfG


----------



## vfl_freak (11. September 2012)

Moin,

hmm - suchst Du sowas ****
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=neumann+u87

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## thelighter2 (11. September 2012)

Ja sowas also ca 3000 € müsste das Ding wert sein, heftig für ein Mikrofon


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2012)

Hi,

das Neumann U87 ist sicherlich eines der besten Großmembran Mikros, die je gebaut wurden. Und ja, die Biester sind verflixt teuer. 
Wenn das Teil richtig gut gepflegt wurde bzw. wenig genutzt aber gut gelagert wurde, dann ist das schon noch wertvoll. Aber 3.000 Euro kriegt man dafür sicher nicht mehr. Nagelneue U87 bekommt man für rund 2.500 Euro.

Also ich schätze mal, dass du da irgendwo im Bereich 1.000 bis 1.500 Euro landest, vorausgesetzt das Ding hat XLR und Phantomspeisung. Den ganzen alten Kram mit z.B. Tonaderspeisung will heute niemand mehr haben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## thelighter2 (13. September 2012)

Ja das ding ist richtig gut man erkennt auch das alle Innenteile incl. der Membran erneuert wurden.Wie gesagt ich lasse das teil gerade auf XLR umbauen.


----------

